# Beste Spiel-Musik?



## z3ro379 (23. März 2008)

Wie der Titel möchte ich von euch wissen, was eure Lieblingsmusik in Spielen ist/war. Damit mein ich z.B. Die Titelmusik oder Musik die an bestimmten Orten gespielt wird. Es müssen aber Lieder sein die nur für das Spiel gemacht worden. Also GH fällt damit wohl weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht postet ihr ja auch einen Youtube-Link mit dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine Lieblingstitel ist  das"Big Blue Theme" aus F-Zero für das Super Nintendo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ji089dLCLI4...feature=related

Mein 2-Lieblingslied ist die Melody aus Guild-Wars EOTN wenn man sich einloggt. 


Freue mich schon auf die Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (23. März 2008)

nix ist besser aös das theme von Kingdom Hearts II 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (23. März 2008)

die musik aus devil may cry 3 und 4 ist genial


----------



## Klunker (23. März 2008)

4 kan ich net beurteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber 3 habe ich aj selber durchgespielt und an die musik habe ich auch gedacht, aber kh hat einfach mehr tiefe..wobei KH II zu leicht war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (23. März 2008)

Indiana Jones : Fate of Atlantis. Das Spiel ist soooooo geil und die Musik auch <3


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (23. März 2008)

Zelda auf dem Super Nintendo


----------



## chopi (23. März 2008)

ich kann jetzt spontan nicht entscheiden was meine lieblingsmusik ist,aber mir gefällt irgendwie die melodie,wenn man bei zelda stirbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



poste später nochmal liebling + link


----------



## RubenPlinius (23. März 2008)

hm
titel melodie von battlefield
die musik die es in hdro in tom bombadils haus spielt (ka wie die heißt oder wie man die online finden könnte)
und der mechwarrior 4 soundtrack - der war hammer xD

salut


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. März 2008)

Gibt nichts besseres! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## z3ro379 (23. März 2008)

Die Star Wars Kantinen-Musik find ich auch nicht schlecht - ist ein echter Ohrwurm. 



Oder der imperiale Marsch


----------



## Saytan (23. März 2008)

Oblivion Main Theme:Oblivion Main Theme

Natürlich gehört zu meiner lieblingsmusik auch die Musik von Kingdom Hearts II.das Englische und Japanische sind super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider werd ich Kingdom Hearts III nicht spielen können da es leider auf die PS3 kommt und ich mir deshalb keine holen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (23. März 2008)

Gibt viel zu viele gute Musikstücke in Spielen^^


----------



## Bankchar (23. März 2008)

FF7 Bossfight


----------



## Littleheroe (23. März 2008)

super mario und rayman raving rabbits


----------



## Zachrid (24. März 2008)

Littleheroe schrieb:


> super mario und rayman raving rabbits


Turrican 2 - Das Intro

Wo wir gerade dabei sind:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKkmyMKbPKE


----------



## Gwynny (25. März 2008)

Das Intro von Wild Arms für die Play Station
Keine AHnung von wem das ist, oder wie das heißt.

LG Gwynny


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2008)

Zelda

Die Songs laufen mir heute noch nach.


----------



## the Huntress (25. März 2008)

Final Fantasy und Kingdom Hearts sind nicht zu toppen, aber die hier sind genauso gut :

http://youtube.com/watch?v=KBxf0PdI9f4 (Vom selben Komponisten des FF-Soundtrack's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
http://youtube.com/watch?v=MXLNB2K-YA0 (Halo-Feeling pur!)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=LxMLxJl9UWg&feature=related (das Ork Thema aus Warcraft 3 / TFT)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=6LN6qwMBFwA (mein Lieblingssong aus TES : Oblivion)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=F1fdV37gCB4 (Mass Effect Intro, einfach episch!)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=sEFIZh_Zscc (Bioshock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
http://youtube.com/watch?v=pSZJ0qIqD0g&feature=related (Grüße aus Ravenholm, <3 Half Life 2)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=oVljywxAjH0 (God of War Maintheme)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=NhrxGCMzRL0 (Musik aus irgendeinen WoW Trailer/Intro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Der Song aus dem Kingdom Hearts 2 Intro (wurd ja schon gepostet) ist mit Abstand der beste, finde ich!


----------



## Saytan (25. März 2008)

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=6LN6qwMBFwA (mein Lieblingssong aus TES : Oblivion)



Noch ein Oblivion Fan Schade das es das Spiel nicht Online gibt.


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Aus Spielen mag ich am liebsten die Musik, die in WoW in Tirisfal und Duskwood läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (25. März 2008)

Zak Mckracken Titelmelodie

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=F2NsFT7I6W8&...feature=related
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=I3HwaOQAAbM&...feature=related


----------



## glacios (25. März 2008)

Ich glaub Ihr habt alle noch net Metal Gear Solid 3 gespielt. Das Intro is ja wohl das Beste in der Spielgeschichte. Nicht nur musikalisch sondern vor allem auch visuell. Wie ein James Bond Intro.


----------



## nalcarya (25. März 2008)

Der Monkey Island Soundtrack! Piraten ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem noch der Outro-Song von Portal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nolanrap (26. März 2008)

Ich glaube es war Tony Hawk 1

Goldfinger - Superman


ist jedenfalls das einzige was mir einfällt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (26. März 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Außerdem noch der Outro-Song von Portal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt, der ist genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so wunderbar böse.


----------



## AntoniusPius (29. März 2008)

Also wenn ich die Oblivion Musik höre bekomm ich jedes mal ne Gänsehaut.


----------



## Dulle (30. März 2008)

ahhh leutz auf jeden Das Theme von Max Payne 2....

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=wGvwmZmFi0w

passt einfach Perfekt zum ganzen Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R!se Aga!nst (31. März 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> die musik aus devil may cry 3 und 4 ist genial


jo ist ganz gut, aber am besten ist immer noch der titelsong von burnout 3 : takedown 
the fups - lazy generation



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (31. März 2008)

Nix geht über dieses Lied

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCgeHDFIFLY


----------



## Besieger (31. März 2008)

BF 2 

nix geht über die battlefield themen war ejtzt zu faul die rauszusuchen deswegn gitbs halt nur des intro.


----------



## Erlus (31. März 2008)

Ich liebe das Opening von Final Fantasy IX. Aber auch insgesamt den Soundtrack aus dem Spiel.
Und dann noch das ein oder andere Lied aus Zelda: Ocarina of Time. 
Einfach wunderschöne Melodien.


----------



## TaZz (31. März 2008)

Ich finde das die beste Spielmusik eindeutig die Titelmusik von Battlefield ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe dazu leider keinen Link gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordäc1 (1. April 2008)

Die Wintermelodie aus Harvest Moon auf dem Snes. Find ich so... beruhigend und na ja, winterlich. Und die Melodie aus Breath of Fire 3 wenn man in den Zedernwäldern ist. Und natürlich alles aus Final Fantasy, vor allem Teil 7.


----------



## Minastirit (1. April 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> BF 2
> 
> nix geht über die battlefield themen war ejtzt zu faul die rauszusuchen deswegn gitbs halt nur des intro.



Battlefield 1942 lade screen .. mochte den ^^ lan alter pc .. 1min lang coole mukke ^^


----------



## Rhokan (1. April 2008)

der soundtrack von Halo 2 ( youtube.com/watch?v=lceOdKYFzrw ) is meiner Meinung nach einer der Besten, vor allem weils ma was mit E-Gitarre is^^ 

Die Tracks aus der Gothic-Serie ( http://youtube.com/watch?v=Z8w27AYWCnE&feature=related  Gothic 3 ) sind  
aber auch geil


----------



## Slacker (1. April 2008)

herr der ringe online

musik in tom bombadils haus!!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=tT9i6T_Innw


----------



## Kindgenius (2. April 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Ich glaub Ihr habt alle noch net Metal Gear Solid 3 gespielt. Das Intro is ja wohl das Beste in der Spielgeschichte. Nicht nur musikalisch sondern vor allem auch visuell. Wie ein James Bond Intro.





Ich muss dir danken, es ist wirklich super gemacht!


Zum Topic: Den Bosssfight gegen Tiamat in FFI, leider gibs kein Video, wo man es gescheit hören kann, also nehmt halt den hier^^
Den Anfang hör ich mir gerne in der Vorbereitungsphase von BGs an.  Edit: In WoW natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://youtube.com/watch?v=DNQcBdjIcDU


----------



## Isegrim (2. April 2008)

@TE Big Blue von F-Zero ist ein guter Aufhänger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab die extrahierte Spielmusik ( -> .smc-Dateien) von 34 SNES-Spielen im Musikordner, dazu noch die von Tekken II, der Resident-Evil- und Silent-Hill-Reihe.
Hier aller Spielekram aus der ständig laufenden Winamp-Playlist:

OST\Tekken II\STR1324.mp3

OST\Resident Evil\Resident Evil I\03 - Where's Wesker.mp3
OST\Resident Evil\Resident Evil I\04 - First Floor Mansion.mp3
OST\Resident Evil\Resident Evil I\09 - Completed Picture Puzzle.mp3
OST\Resident Evil\Resident Evil I\11 - Forest Is DEAD.mp3
OST\Resident Evil\Resident Evil I\12 - Save Room.mp3
OST\Resident Evil\Resident Evil I\25 - Mansion Basement.mp3

OST\Resident Evil\Resident Evil II\06 - Prologue.mp3
OST\Resident Evil\Resident Evil II\08 - The Front Hall.mp3
OST\Resident Evil\Resident Evil II\18 - Ada's Theme.mp3
OST\Resident Evil\Resident Evil II\19 - The Marshaling Yard (The First Half).mp3
OST\Resident Evil\Resident Evil II\23 - Is Ada Spy!.mp3

OST\SNES Soundtracks\Shadowrun\The Matrix.spc
OST\SNES Soundtracks\Shadowrun\Morgue.spc

OST\SNES Soundtracks\Super Metroid\Crateria Underground.spc
OST\SNES Soundtracks\Super Metroid\Water.spc
OST\SNES Soundtracks\Super Metroid\Opening ~ Destruction of the Space Colony.spc
OST\SNES Soundtracks\Super Metroid\Planet Zebes ~ Arrival on Crateria.spc
OST\SNES Soundtracks\Super Metroid\Brinstar Red Soil Swampy Area.spc
OST\SNES Soundtracks\Super Metroid\Maridia Rocky Underwater Area.spc

OST\SNES Soundtracks\Secret of Mana\A Wish.spc
OST\SNES Soundtracks\Secret of Mana\Angel&#8217;s Fear.spc
OST\SNES Soundtracks\Secret of Mana\Spirit of the Night.spc
OST\SNES Soundtracks\Secret of Mana\Close your Eyelids.spc

OST\SNES Soundtracks\Mario Paint\Mysterious.spc

OST\SNES Soundtracks\Illusion of Time\space.spc


----------



## Taoru (13. April 2008)

So gut wie alle ToS Lieder. Hab leider nur 2 gefunden die nicht so der Bringer sind.
Musik bei normalen Kämpfen
Musik beim Startbildschirm

Dann noch Grandia 1 Lieder, vorallem der Soundtrack.
Grandia Theme

Baten Kaitos: 
Nr. 1 und dazu immer die Gegner mit ihren Attack-Skills "Crazy Rabbit" "Imperial Force" "Chaotic Flames" das hatte schon was.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nr. 2 So schön ruhig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nr. 3 Auch nett. *gg*


Und natürlich auch Jade Cocoon. Soviele Erinnerungen... 
Nr. 1
Nr. 2
Nr. 3

Denke das wars, hab bestimmt wieder was vergessen aber das reicht vorerst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargun (13. April 2008)

duke nukem 3d main theme ^^

das ist einfach nur geil geiler am geilsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gallero (13. April 2008)

Ich finde der König von Soundtrack in Videospielen ist und bleibt HALO.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=qEiP4gDfLEk

http://youtube.com/watch?v=FMDzQ7ATDfU&feature=related


----------



## Taoru (13. April 2008)

> duke nukem 3d main theme ^^
> 
> das ist einfach nur geil geiler am geilsten biggrin.gif



Meinst du "Push it" von Static-X? Zumindest war es bei der PSX der Song.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (13. April 2008)

> Symphonic Shades-Konzerte restlos ausverkauft
> 
> Nachdem bereits die erste Veranstaltung von »Symphonic Shades - Hülsbeck in Concert« innerhalb weniger Tage ausverkauft war, haben nun auch alle Karten für das Zusatzkonzert ihre Fans gefunden. Am 23. August 2008 präsentieren das WDR Rundfunkorchester Köln und Chor rund 70 Minuten Spielemusik aus der Feder von Chris Hülsbeck. Als Solisten werden der finnische Klaviervirtuose Jari Salmela und Star-Perkussionist Rony Barrak aus dem Libanon erwartet. Die musikalische Leitung übernimmt der amerikanische Dirigent Arnold Roth.
> 
> Chris Hülsbeck ist begeistert: »Ich kann es kaum glauben, dass das 2. Konzert nun auch schon ausverkauft ist, sogar über vier Monate vor der Veranstaltung. Es ist wirklich überwältigend! Vielen Dank an alle Fans und ich freue mich schon sehr auf den Konzerttag!«



http://www.symphonicshades.com/



Ich hoffe nur die bringen davon ne CD raus.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. April 2008)

Portal credit song:


----------



## humanflower (14. April 2008)

Ich hör am liebsten die Sountracks von Halo 1-3 enfach Geniale Songs dabei!


----------



## Villano (14. April 2008)

ich weiß nicht warum aber ich find die von den zelda spielen geil xD


----------



## fst (15. April 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Aus Spielen mag ich am liebsten die Musik, die in WoW in Tirisfal und Duskwood läuft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja die is auch geill..gutes ambiente


----------



## Lambiii (15. April 2008)

Die komplette Musik von allen Gothic Teilen.. einfach das genialste^^


----------



## Jockurt (15. April 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=OUxuvs9vhKg

Dann aber natuerlich die Version die 2:51 lang ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst aber die Musik die ich auch sonst hoere. Hab keine Spezial-Musik zum zocken.


----------



## Vreen (15. April 2008)

viele gute wurden schon genannt,
ich ergänz noch shadow of the colossus,
hammer intro und battlemusik

http://youtube.com/watch?v=y4UvBI9vADc

http://youtube.com/watch?v=x-g1ncoKihw


----------



## Lurock (15. April 2008)

@Vreen



Lurock schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=9uK76ZwAXDg
> 
> ...



Edit: Du hast ja editiert... :O


----------



## Ollav (16. April 2008)

Ich bevorzuge Gamemusik die einem im Gedächtnis bleiben
(z.B. die FinalFantasy Reihen, MegamanX Reihe, Zelda, etc. etc.)

Zum Beispiel hier: welcher der RPG Fans würde diese einmalige Melodie nicht erkennen?
http://pown.alluc.org/wiipown.php?uid=216


----------

